# "Plastic cement"



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

is contact cement the same as "plastic cement"? or am I looking for something more particular to glue plastic to plastic? 

Here's what I was going to pick up:
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

Thanks!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The 'plastic' cement used for GW models is polystyrene cement (edit: I'm fairly sure I've got this name wrong), it's solely used for plastic and 'melts' the plastic surfaces it's applied to creating a, relatively, solid piece when the 2 pieces covered are pressed together and allowed to set.

The glue in your link is more like standard glue that possibly wont work as well on plastic models.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

What you want is Plastic Model Cement or Plastic Model Glue.

I use contact cement on all the sheaths i make for my custom knives. Contact cement is made for larger more flexible applications. works perfect on leather (sheaths). Contact cement contains a solvent that, when it comes in contact with more contact cement, evaporates and bonds the two coated surfaces together. It really is the contact cement that is bonding, not the two surfaces themselves. 

Plastic Model Cement works sort of the same way, however, it really just chemically reacts with the plastic it coats, to form a homogeneous substance that, once dry is relatively solid. Or it mixes the two plastic surfaces together to make them "one piece".

CP


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Contact cement WILL work, but will probably have a less-than desirable effect on the plastic (last time I used it, it ended up rather seriously melting the plastic). CC is good for gluing other things (like laminates to wood, etc).

Polystyrene cement is a mix of Toluene and other ingredients, and acts as a solvent to soften and fuse the two (or more) layers of styrene together into one piece. 
It will not work on ABS plastics or other non-styrene plastics (but does work on acetates).


----------



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for all your responses. Very informative!

Where do you purchase some? hardware stores? hobby shops? does GW have some?

Thanks again


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

hobby shops would be the easiest place to find them. 

CP

just ask the clerk for plastic cement


----------



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

Cool, thanks again. I'll definately check one out soon. Cheers


----------

